# Extended Barrel for SP01?



## Buffal0 (Mar 17, 2009)

I have searched everywhere for a longer barrel for my SP01 and have come up empty handed. Maybe I am just looking in the wrong place 

The reason I want one is so that:

a. Accuracy could possibly be somewhat increased.

b. Attachments to the end of the barrel could be made.
i.And no, I do not mean any illegal things.​-I read the rules ​
c. May improve looks?

Basically I have gotten into the idea of making a muzzle break or porting the barrel like that of the CZ Champion. I figure it can't be that hard to thread the end of the barrel and make a break that would look like the Champion, only blued  If you have any info on this please feel free to share  While I am at it, has anyone ever seen or heard of being able to have a red dot and/or magnified scope for the CZs? I thought I saw a sight rail riser that would attach to the accessory rail and go around the frame and slide to produce a rail above the pistol.

*IF SO:*

Do you think that the rail would stay in place? Or would it move around and such?

Thanks in advance for any help


----------



## Pistolero (Mar 6, 2009)

A company called EFK Firedragon makes an extended and threaded barrel for the SP-01. The barrel cost $224.99 so it isn't cheap! Here's a link:

http://www.efkfiredragon.com/products.php?cat=1483

You'll want to select the one for a barrel O.D. (outside diameter) of .550". It does come with a nifty thread protector... that makes it more worth it, right?!


----------



## Buffal0 (Mar 17, 2009)

Pistolero said:


> A company called EFK Firedragon makes an extended and threaded barrel for the SP-01. The barrel cost $224.99 so it isn't cheap! Here's a link:
> 
> http://www.efkfiredragon.com/products.php?cat=1483
> 
> You'll want to select the one for a barrel O.D. (outside diameter) of .550". It does come with a nifty thread protector... that makes it more worth it, right?!


Ah thank you so much! Yeah those are a pretty penny haha


----------

